# La Marzocco Vulcano



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

Yesterday I got my new LM Vulcano with UPS from UK.

I know it is a modified Mazzer Kony.

Less noisy, easy adjustment very good workmanshipCompared to Nino und Robur, they are small grinders. I was shocked as I have unpacked it


----------



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

onluxtex said:


> Yesterday I got my new LM Vulcano with UPS from UK.
> 
> I know it is a modified Mazzer Kony.
> 
> ...


I'm missing the point. Shocked about what?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Looks really good in the Kitchen and I am sure will be a talking point.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

dwalsh1 said:


> I'm missing the point. Shocked about what?


How small it is?


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> How small it is?


Judging by photo one it's definitely bigger than a chicken!!


----------



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

shocked about the size, bigger than Nino or Robur


----------



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

The only thing I don't like ist the design and the cheap plastic of the hopper.

I am thinking about a big glass hopper from TorrToys or a colored one from Frank.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

It's superb! What is it like in use?


----------



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

I was grinding two pounds of very cheap beans, just to get the correct settings.

Now it follows testing with dark roasts. For the grinding quality ia more or less the same than the Mazzer Kony, even the retention.

But the handling, adjustment is much better and it is a very silent grinder.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

It's a much better grinder than the kony, they are different beasts, the start up on the Vulcan i is so smooth and so quiet


----------



## JackHK (Aug 26, 2017)

onluxtex said:


> Yesterday I got my new LM Vulcano with UPS from UK.
> 
> I know it is a modified Mazzer Kony.
> 
> Less noisy, easy adjustment very good workmanshipCompared to Nino und Robur, they are small grinders. I was shocked as I have unpacked it


Thans for sharing









Looks much beter than Mazzer Kony, the grind setting looks improved


----------



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

The Vulcano with a new glass hopper. For me it looks better than the one with the plastic hopper.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

The grinder looks truly majestic with the glass hopper, are you enjoying the way it performs and the coffees it's producing?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Ahhh the ol Vulcano. Have used a fair few of these in my day. Built like tanks and as quick and reliable as a Robur. AFAIR, they are basically the same internals.

Don't, whatever you do, drop one from 3m up high onto a workbench as the bench will be destroyed... ahem, I ... um ... hear #guiltylook (The grinder didn't even flinch though)


----------



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

the coffees it is producing is more or less the same than from the Mazzer Kony.

But the handling and adjustment is far better


----------



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

not so fast like the Robur. More like the Kony, about 7 sec. for 16g fine espresso


----------



## mokapoka (Jun 20, 2011)

How much do these go for 2nd hand?


----------



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

I got it from Ebay UK for less than half price. It was nearly brand new. A real bargain.

It was very well packed and arrived without any damage.


----------

